# For all vets and  Vietnam vets



## mla2ofus

Our son posted this on facebook so I thought I'd pass it along.




Worth Your Time to Read.          

Richard, (my husband), never really talked a lot about his time in Viet Nam, other than he had been shot by a sniper. However, he had a rather grainy, 8 x 10 black and white photo he had taken at a USO show of Ann Margret with Bob Hope in the background that was one of his treasures. 

A few years ago, Ann Margaret was doing a book signing at a local bookstore. Richard wanted to see if he could get her to Sign the treasured photo so he arrived at the bookstore at 12 o'clock for the 7:30 signing. 

When I got there after work, the line went all the way around the bookstore, circled the parking lot, and disappeared behind a parking garage. Before her appearance, bookstore employees announced that she would sign only her book and no memorabilia would be permitted.

Richard was disappointed, but wanted to show her the photo and let her know how much those  
shows meant to lonely GI's so far from home.. Ann Margaret came out looking as 
beautiful as ever and, as second in line, it was soon Richard's turn.  

He presented the book for her signature and then took out the photo. When he did, there were many shouts from the employees that she would not sign it. Richard said, "I understand. I just wanted her to see it." 

She took one look at the photo, tears welled up in her eyes and she said, "This is one of my gentlemen from Viet Nam and I most certainly will sign his photo. I know what these men did for their country and I always have time for 'my gentlemen.'' With that, she pulled Richard across the table and planted a big kiss on him.  She then made quite a to-do about the bravery of the young men she met over the years, how much she admired them, and how much she appreciated them. There weren't too many dry eyes among those close enough to hear.  She then posed for pictures and acted as if he were the only one there. 

That night was a turning point for him. He walked a little straighter and, for the first time in years, was proud to have been a Vet. I'll never forget Ann Margaret for her graciousness and how much that small act of kindness meant to my husband.        

Later at dinner, Richard was very quiet. When I asked if he'd like to talk about it, my big, strong husband broke down in tears.. ''That's the first time anyone ever thanked  
me for my time in the Army,'' he said. 

I now make it a point to say 'Thank you' to every person I come across who served in our Armed Forces. Freedom does not come cheap and I am grateful for all those who have served their country.         

If  you'd like to pass on this story, feel free to do so. Perhaps it will help others to become aware of how important it is to acknowledge the contribution our service people make. 

A True Patriot Will Pass This On.  A Foreigner In This Country Might Not.








Sent via the Samsung Galaxy S7 active, an AT&T 4G LTE smartphone


----------



## EastTexFrank

Damn!!!!   I read this and tears are welling up in my eyes.  I guess that I'm not the hard bitten ol' bastard that everyone says I am.


----------



## Lenny

Great post.  Thanks.

I'm still pissed off about how the news medias trained people to hate us soldiers but love the government that ordered us to go there.


----------



## loboloco

Even though my time was after Vietnam, I can remember being asked how many babies I killed.  Since I tried my best to reduce collaterals anytime I was engaged, that really pissed me off.


----------



## road squawker

EastTexFrank said:


> Damn!!!!   I read this and tears are welling up in my eyes.  I guess that I'm not the hard bitten ol' bastard that everyone says I am.



Me too.

I was touched.

I remember well the USO tours, Bob Hope, Ann Margret, Kris Kristofferson, Roman Gabriel,...... I have some pics here too, in a box that I haven't opened in years.


----------



## tiredretired

EastTexFrank said:


> Damn!!!!   I read this and tears are welling up in my eyes. * I guess that I'm not the hard bitten ol' bastard that everyone says I am.*



Care to debate that proposition?  :th_lmao:


----------



## Danang Sailor

Lenny said:


> Great post.  Thanks.
> 
> I'm still pissed off about how the news medias trained people to hate us soldiers but love the government that ordered us to go there.





loboloco said:


> Even though my time was after Vietnam, I can remember being asked how many babies I killed.  Since I tried my best to reduce collaterals anytime I was engaged, that really pissed me off.


I set down my healing experience on FF before.  Here's the link; it might help someone else, as more recent fighting has also left its mark on younger souls:

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/show...highlight=wall


----------



## Lenny

Danang Sailor said:


> I set down my healing experience on FF before.  Here's the link; it might help someone else, as more recent fighting has also left its mark on younger souls:
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/show...highlight=wall




What a wonderful lady!!!!!!!


----------



## mla2ofus

DS, I'm not a highly religious man but I think God connected you and that lady that day. Maybe by doing it he helped her shed some pain and regrets of her own. 
Mike


----------



## echo

This was my favorite baby sitter in Nam


----------

